
Pokemon Locator App for Pokemon GO - ramanraghav
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/poke-location-for-pokemon-go/id1137368412
======
ramanraghav
This new app I found which also does the same thing as Poke Radar. Don't know
if it is effective or not.

